# Vermeer BC 1400 XL problem



## treeclimbermike (Apr 14, 2008)

Have an issue with the chips coming out of my 1400. They don't seem to shoot them to the back of my box. I'm running at about 2400 RPM. Unit has about 660 hrs on it. Just wondering if anybody has had the same problem and has any recommendations. It annoys the hell out of me and I keep thinking my blades or shear bar are dull. After changing them it helps only a bit. Would appreciate any feed back. Thanks


----------



## capetrees (Apr 21, 2008)

Might sound basic, simple and stupid but have you checked the chute to make sure there isn't something blocking it? A vine or something. Otherwise maybe the cutter drum isn't spinning at full speed. Is the 1400 drum driven the same way a bc1000 does, by way of a drive belt? If so, maybe the belt is slipping which would allow for the drum to slow yet show the engine rpm staying up.


----------



## kennertree (Apr 22, 2008)

Check the clearance on the knives and the cutter bar. It seems to me that hydraulic fed drums dont throw chips as far as a disc will. When I'm chipping dead wood my drum doesnt throw chips very far. Other than that I dont have any idea.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2008)

check the fans, if its a disk chipper, or check as already said the shoot, you could have a solid build-up of sap/chip/dust I had a build-up a few years ago


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2008)

derr should have read all the posts it, obviosly its not a fan problem..


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 25, 2008)

have had this problem before. on the side of the drum you will notice there are "fins", these fins act as chip pushers/air pushers. after time the fins become worn, therefor reducing the amount of air and chips being pushed through the chute. if there is less mass and less air flowing, the chips dont shoot as far. my 1400 had been doing this for awhile and my local vermeer couldnt figure it out. we tried replacing the main drive belt, that didnt work. brand new blades, that didnt work. new clutch, that didnt work. new drum bearings, that didnt work. finally me and the vermeer shop boss pondered it over for 30 minutes one day and came up with the side fins. the next day he started welding and made the fins factory spec. No more putting guys in the truck to push chips.

that should do it. send it to vermeer and tell them the deal and im sure the can fix it up in no time.

best of luck


----------



## treeclimbermike (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. The fin issue seems the most logical, b/c I did most everything else to correct it. Hope everyone the best for the season.

Treeclimbermike


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 19, 2008)

good luck with it mike.

another small bit of help for it is to have them weld up any cracks on the shoot. even though they will just crack out again after awhile


----------



## treeclimbermike (Jun 16, 2008)

Vermeer has just got back to me with this problem. I haven't been the only one with it and they have a recall on this problem. They say they need to add more steel within the disc area and will take about 10-12 hrs to fix. They said they'll give me another chipper in the mean time. They said they will pick up the tab. Nice. There were a bunch of us in the area that #####ed about it so I guess squeaky wheel gets the most grease.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 16, 2008)

yep thats what we had. they fixed her up free too. glad you got it fixed.

Edit: only took a couple hours to fix ours......


----------



## treeclimbermike (Jun 22, 2008)

Did it make a big difference getting the retrofit? As of now they haven't fixed it, but expect it to be done soon.


----------

